# Ok, no laughing aloud..



## Denise1952 (Apr 30, 2014)

..ok, so you know I love laughing, so go for it if you are so inclined

I decided to dig a bit deeper into the "settings" on my camera, and by this photo you will see I haven't dug very deep yet, lol!  But I've always wanted to take a try and water-drops, so here is one of my attempts.  Maybe I should put this in games and see who can first spot my major booboo??



If no one sees it, I will start giving clues


----------



## Knightofalbion (May 1, 2014)

I like it. It's intriguing.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Knight, can you see the booboo?  I mean you may see many, but there is one that is real apparent once you spot it, LOL!!


----------



## Falcon (May 1, 2014)

Is it YOU taking the picture?


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

LOLLLLLLLL!! No, but good guess Falcon:lofl:comon, you can see it, it's right there


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

Ok, a clue..booboo has to do with an innie, and and outie "drop".


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

Well, that big, dark "hole" in the center kind of draws my eye, but I can also see you taking the picture in that drop on the top.

Still, great pic!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

You are warm, wayyyyyyyyy warm!!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> You are warm, wayyyyyyyyy warm!!



LOL - why am I getting flashbacks to "What Is It"? 

Hmmm - those are the only two things I can spot so far ... 'tis a true mystery, m'Lady!


----------



## Ina (May 1, 2014)

Phil speaking of, " What is it?", I sure I'm not the only one to miss those. :why::tapfoot::tapfoot:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

Ina said:


> Phil speaking of, " What is it?", I sure I'm not the only one to miss those. :why::tapfoot::tapfoot:



Well, perhaps you could take up the mantle and do a few yourself ... 

Or maybe one of these days I'll get the time to do another one ...


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

Ok, another hint kids  What are drops made by?  And it is a California Poppy, and it is all closed up due to??

And remember where I am taking that picture??


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

Ok, if you guys go nuts, let me know and I'll tell you what it is, the booboo I didn't see til I had gotten the photo all ready to show  Remember to go through the thread and put all the "hints" together


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Ok, another hint kids  What are drops made by?



Lawn sprinklers?



> And it is a California Poppy, and it is all closed up due to??



Federal regulations against growing opium precursors? 



> And remember where I am taking that picture??



Outdoors?



... I got nuthin'.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

You forgot one "hint", it has to do with an innie and an outie, what is wrong with that pic?layful:

Drops are made of water.

Flowers close do to rain.

I am outside in the rain taking a picture.:rain:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> You forgot one "hint", it has to do with an innie and an outie, what is wrong with that pic?layful:
> 
> Drops are made of water.
> 
> ...



... and the flower has raindrops on it ...

I got LESS than nuthin' now ...


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

Do you see drops that look like "outie" drops?  Do you see a drop that looks different then those outies, like maybe an innie? LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Do you see drops that look like "outie" drops?  Do you see a drop that looks different then those outies, like maybe an innie? LOL!!



I thought I mentioned that one hours ago - the big one in the center, right?


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

you did, and I said you were really warm

But there is a mistake I didn't see until post-production, what is it?

How can there be an innie water drop on a flower, there can't be.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

Okay ... soooo .... 

"Post-production" implies that you Photoshopped it?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

Oh - you WEREN'T outside - you were INSIDE, and that "innie" is a drop on the glass window?

Or, you were outside and the drop was on the lens?


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

No, I didn't, I downsized it yes, smaller to post.  But no, didn't do anything else.  Think about what I am using Phil to get the photo, think about the weather, think about photos of drops, they are outies.  You can guess or you can give up Then get even with me later, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

Well, the drop-on-the-lens was my last and best guess - can't figure anything better than that.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

Yessssssssssssss, it was on the lens, and I did not see it til after I uploaded it and resized it

You did it!! The winner, and the champ of guessing at my lousy photos, is Phil


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

Ooofff, that was a toughie - now I know what it feels like to be on the receiving end of what our British friends might call a "poser". 

Good one! Maybe you could pick up a cambrella for the next time it rains ...


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

Now there's a plan Phil, LOL!!  I think I will try and take some more pics, that was fun for me, was it fun for you:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Now there's a plan Phil, LOL!!  I think I will try and take some more pics, that was fun for me, was it fun for you:lofl:



The last time I answered that question I was handcuffed, blindfolded and covered in goose down ...


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

heeheeeeeeeeeeee, I knew that was coming, or something like it!  Thanks for being a good sport, no one else even tried See you tomorrow maybe, Denise PS getting a movie loaded up here niters!!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

No problem, it was fun playing with you again.

Enjoy the movie and nite-nite. fftobed:


----------



## littleowl (May 2, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 2, 2014)

thanks little owl, it was fun trying to learn macro photos.  AS you see, I am only learning, lol


----------



## Falcon (May 2, 2014)

This picture "you took" is actually one of the puzzles on JigSaw.com.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2014)

Falcon, I can't believe that you're insinuating that Nwlady's photo was not taken by her, lol (correct me if I'm wrong)!   Where is this Jig Saw picture...does it have the drop on the lens too like her's does???  Me thinks not!  There are a lot of macro photos of yellow flowers online, but this one was taken by Nwlady, with her camera, I'm sure.


----------



## That Guy (May 2, 2014)

What is this, a nwlady version of Phil's What Is It?  I'm gonna have to get to thinkin' up another What Is It For The Rest Of Us!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 2, 2014)

excuse me?  I took that photo and can show you the Exif info, in fact you can right click and get it yourself.  Show me the photo you are talking about, could only be similar, and besides, it's flawed too badly for anyone to want it.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 2, 2014)

yes it was, as I mentioned in reply to Falcon, just a mistake.  Like I said, mine is too flawed for anyone to want it for a puzzle.


----------



## That Guy (May 2, 2014)

nwlady said:


> yes it was, as I mentioned in reply to Falcon, just a mistake.  Like I said, mine is too flawed for anyone to want it for a puzzle.



Some of the best results are created by accident.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 2, 2014)

any good ones I have at all are mistakes/accidents, LOL!  I shoot on "auto" mode but love figuring out the settings.  I am learning those now, but I have not gotten outside, or I suppose I could do indoors, but that's no fun to me.  I want bugs!!  Give me lots of garden bugs, and combwebs with drops!  Man, I am so into the photos I see, I want to create something even half as lovely  Check these out for example.  Of course this guy uses a lot of post-production, but I read about him and his wife, they live in South of France, and have a yard and garden he gets all these photos in, well, many of them  He has to be good at the main photo, then his style is to tweak it so it looks like another planet!! I love it  But I like "the natural" look as well

http://fabienbravin.pixu.com/prints


----------



## Falcon (May 2, 2014)

I'm not implying that Denise didn't take the picture. I'm just saying that I've seen this same picture on JigSaw.com.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 2, 2014)

Well, a similar pic maybe, but not mine is all I'm saying, unless someone copied it, and no one in their right mind would want it it's so flawed


----------



## Petell (Jun 4, 2014)

Is there a reflection of tractor on one of the dew drops? Awesome pic!!


----------

